# Laser lites Matless Magic



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Never heard of it. When you apply it, do you comb every hair and remove every tangle before you blow dry to straighten?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

yes he is tangle free after the bath and I blow dry and brush him out.

but a couple of days late he is one big mess.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I've never heard of it but it sounds like it doesn't work at all! I use Chris Christensen Ice on Ice and I couldn't possibly be happier. I also use his After Bath, which is equally wonderful, but somewhat more expensive because you have to use greater quantities of it.

I've noticed a tremendous change in Flash's coat since the switch to these two products, and I'll never go back. He is far easier to brush out, less prone to tangles when I forget to brush him, and he keeps that "just groomed" look and feel almost twice as long. Great stuff.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Savannah said:


> I've never heard of it but it sounds like it doesn't work at all! I use Chris Christensen Ice on Ice and I couldn't possibly be happier. I also use his After Bath, which is equally wonderful, but somewhat more expensive because you have to use greater quantities of it.
> 
> I've noticed a tremendous change in Flash's coat since the switch to these two products, and I'll never go back. He is far easier to brush out, less prone to tangles when I forget to brush him, and he keeps that "just groomed" look and feel almost twice as long. Great stuff.


I agree 100%!!! Ice on Ice + After Bath is incredible stuff. I'm actually not a fan of White on White shampoo, but the conditioner and spray is amazing <3 

I would just cut using the "Matless Magic" stuff. Obviously, it doesn't work on your dog.  Try a different conditioner and detangling spray. I was just reading up on it... do you leave it in?? Somewhere said you scrub it into the dog's fur, but don't rinse it out... and then, according to a maltese owner, it leaves the coat greasy after that. No wonder it mats for a curly coated poodle...


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Birdie said:


> I agree 100%!!! Ice on Ice + After Bath is incredible stuff. I'm actually not a fan of White on White shampoo, but the conditioner and spray is amazing <3


haha, I didn't like the white on white either! There was some whitening effect (I put on his tail so I could see the contrast) but it didn't clean him! I had to use his regular shampoo to get the gray dinginess out. I would consider it more of a post-shampoo whitening treatment. Which, honestly, is too much work and expense when there are perfectly good whitening shampoos out there.

I picked up the 4 pack sample size at the last dog show; I haven't yet tried the thick n thicker protein mousse. I started using the products one at a time so I could see the specific results of each. Thick n thicker will go on him next week, I'll post my results as soon as I see any.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I think its the technique you are using more than anything. 


Fill a bucket with warm water, and then the appropriate amount of conditioner. then use a bowl or cup and pour it over his whole body, making sure to soak each and every hair. 


If you only get some of the coat with the conditioner, and some spots do not have it, then mats will form. 


It really helps if you can lay him on his side to pour the conditioner over him.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't used Lazer Lights but Jodi Murphy is the distributor in the U.S. She swears by it and it's not cheap. This product is on her site.


----------

